# Golf Carts - Rent or Owner



## ditchweed (Mar 29, 2006)

How many of you guys own your own golf cart? How many of you guys just rent the golf cart? I was thinking about buying, but I go to many different courses. You have to buy a trailer, that cost just about as much as the golf cart. I'm thinking I'm still just going to rent one out.


----------



## Darren (Mar 25, 2006)

In the Uk we dont use golf carts that much, we do it the old fashioned way and walk.


----------



## DOMAINerBLOGer (Mar 27, 2006)

Nothing like beating your feet upon the lush and beautiful greens and courses. I would prefer the old fashion way then the drive a cart. I have seen people get so attached to their cart that they find it a chore to walk a few feet to swing at their ball.


----------



## MarczO (Mar 25, 2006)

I agree also, why not just walk. I walk when I'm golfing alone, but when with a group we usually rent a cart to help speed up the game. My dad works for a steel manufacturing company and a few months ago he customized a golf cart for a local course. He added a whole new frame, with new seats and wheels to make it look like a miniture hummer. Al though it looks really cool, it costed the owner of the golf course roughly $3000 dollars just for the customization.


----------



## ditchweed (Mar 29, 2006)

*Walk*

Walking is good. The carts also help on those long distance, going from one place to another. To be with a group it's nice to have a cart. I liking walking too.


----------



## Matthew_22 (Apr 11, 2006)

I think carts take away a lot of what golf is about.

To me there are few things better than spending a day out in the sun with your buddies doing a bit of moderate exercise.


----------



## TaylorMadeGolf (Apr 13, 2006)

The only time I use a cart is when I go with my dad because Juniors aren't aloud to rent carts at my local golf course...I dont like carts anyway I just find them distracting.


----------



## burfi (Apr 12, 2006)

I think walking is the best way, this kind of technology really takes the love out of the game.


----------



## Sunchild (Apr 9, 2006)

I would love it if I could walk the entire game. The golf bag is heavy though. I'd need me a cute little caddie to carry it around for me. Until then, I'm thankful for the cart that is rented.


----------



## PRGolfer (Apr 18, 2006)

Walking is a great excersice!!! So why not take steps and only hear the birds on your path?? Beautiful, isn't it??


----------



## ebittner (Apr 18, 2006)

I usally just go and walk but when I do use one I rent it because I do not go every weekend so it would not be worth buying it. I know a few people that own but they go every weekend so it is worth it.


----------



## Not_My_Style (Apr 25, 2006)

It never even crossed my mind that you could buy a power cart for yourself. All that extra hassle probably isn't worth it in the long run. I try to walk as much as possibly, I only rent power carts on long or hilly courses.


----------



## Phreak (Apr 23, 2006)

I do not rent I always have to go and rent one which is not to bad becasue I can spilt it with who I go with.


----------



## Not_My_Style (Apr 25, 2006)

Phreak said:


> I do not rent I always have to go and rent one which is not to bad becasue I can spilt it with who I go with.


You just contradicting yourself completely. The sentence didn't make any sense either. Just a comment. Anyways, you could probably split up if you didn't get a power cart, it doesn't really matter.


----------

